# Why is there no conventions in Nor Cal?



## Robot-Bear-Crew (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive lived in North California my whole life and it seems like it would be a good place for a convention, so im wondering why isnt there one already?


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Are there enough local fans to organize one?  If so go ahead and start herding those nerfs.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2011/


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Dec 7, 2010)

I was going to mention FC as well. I live in Northern California, too. And my boyfriend and I are taking a nice drive down to San Jose to The Fairmont hotel for FC 2011. It' the second biggest con, behind AC.


----------



## Dalorian (Dec 7, 2010)

Aye, FC is the furthest north as it stands currently. I'll be attending it this coming year (my first con actually!!!!) Hopefully Yu'll attend as well!


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Dec 7, 2010)

It'll be my first con as well!


----------



## Dalorian (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet! You should totally join the rest of us first time furs Mr. Robot-Bear-Claw


----------



## Hermie (Dec 9, 2010)

My wife and I will be there as well.  Our first con, and our honeymoon. ^^


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm guessing you consider "NorCal" to be that part of California everyone forgets about because nothing is there.

No, there aren't any cons up there.  You will have to travel to SJ.

Also, it's not a very good place for a con because...  Well, nothing is there.


----------

